
Show HN: Pocketwatch – schedule GET requests on 1 second to 1 month intervals - dosy
https://pocketwatch.xyz
======
db48x
SaaS, because cron is too hard. (Personally I prefer systemd timers.)

~~~
dosy
Exactly. I was thinking what if you want to set and forget a timer and not
have to worry about keeping your server running. What if you need many many
timers. Plus cron for less than 1 minute is weird. Maybe systemd timers give 1
second resolution. I needed this capability for another project and then
thought others might find it useful. And decided to make it a SaaS as a
smallish proof of concept of making a SaaS.

But I found I launched it without removing my dev environment basic auth. So
no one has been able to access it yet. Fixed now. I am going to post it again.

